# Leon Morris



## Pilgrim (Jul 26, 2006)

Rev. Dr. Rowland Ward has posted the following to several forums: 



> World-renown New Testament scholar Leon Morris died on Monday in
> Melbourne aged 92. The funeral is from Holy trinity Anglican Church
> Doncaster next Monday at 10.30am.
> 
> ...


----------



## yeutter (Apr 28, 2007)

I am recently acquired The Atonement, Its Meaning & Significance by Morris. Even the parts where I disagree with him are helpful. He developes his position on points of doctrine and understanding of Scripture with a great deal of clarity.


----------

